# Der Olympia Favorit?



## Beach90 (28. Juni 2008)

Angesichts dessen ,dass nach Jahren im August mal wieder ein CC Rennen im Fernsehn übertragen wird, stellt sich doch gar die Frage nach dem olympischen Favoriten?

Wer kommt für euch in Frage?
Absalons Chancen scheinen ja dahin nach der WM ... oder nur geblufft


----------



## hefra (28. Juni 2008)

Warum? Jeder Rennfahrer hat mal einen schlechten Tag. Und auf Platz 4 bei einer WM liegend ausscheiden ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht!

Die Favoriten für mich sind
Absalon und Sauser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (28. Juni 2008)

Das zu Absalon:


xcbiker88 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWSyJ7ZPlg&feature=related



Er hatte einen schwachen Tag, bei Olympia muss man unbedingt mit ihm rechnen. Einen Einbruch hat jeder mal, ist doch nur menschlich.


----------



## promises (28. Juni 2008)

Absalon gewinnt vor Sauser und Vogel


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Juni 2008)

promises schrieb:


> Absalon gewinnt vor Sauser und Vogel



 das währ ja langweilig! Irgend ein underdog muss mit aufs podium!


----------



## promises (28. Juni 2008)

wäre mir auch lieber, ich fände es ja sehr gut wenn der Frischi mal weit vorne landen würde .


----------



## racejo (28. Juni 2008)

Der darf doch gar nicht mit.

Schweiz startet mit Sauser, Vogel und Schurter oder Naeg. Glaub  ich zumindest 

Naef hat die größeren Chancen gegenüber Schurter.


----------



## Sahnie (28. Juni 2008)

Respekt, das ist der erste Thread im CC-Forum seit Bestehen, der mit Radsport zu tun hat. Sonst ist das hier ja eine reine Galerie. Und Olympia Favoritin ist Sabine Spitz.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juni 2008)

1. Sauser
2. Absalon 
3. Vogel
4. Der "klägliche Rest"
So wirds sein!


----------



## xcbiker88 (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn der sauser nicht wieder die kette killt wie 2004!


----------



## racejo (28. Juni 2008)

Vlt. sollte man Kessiakof noch mit auf der Liste haben. Der wurde laut schweizer Fernsehen vor allem in der Abfahrt von Vogel und Sauser abgezogen. 
So anspruchsvoll soll der WM Kurs nicht sein. 

------

Weiß jemand ob die Chinesinnen jetzt auch bergab fahren können?
Konnten sie ja angeblich nicht, daher auch die leichtere Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn man nach den Eindrücken bei WM geht, können sich ja alle, die nicht Schweizer sind, die Anreise sparen.
Ich glaube ja an Sauser oder Absalon.
Das Video von Absalon kenne ich. Soll er sich nix draus machen. Geht mir auch immer so .

Gruß Kai


----------



## müsing (28. Juni 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Das zu Absalon:
> 
> 
> Er hatte einen schwachen Tag, bei Olympia muss man unbedingt mit ihm rechnen. Einen Einbruch hat jeder mal, ist doch nur menschlich.



der hatte doch einen hitzschlag, oder?

ich schmeiß mal Sven Nys in die Runde


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juni 2008)

Männer:
Absalon (trotz oder gerade wegen Val Di Sole) und dahinter die schweizer Meute.

Frauen (fahren die bei euch nicht in Peking?):
Kalentieva, Prémont, Fullana, Dahle und Spitz


----------



## Racer09 (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich Kessiakoff höre, muß man auch zb Soukup erwähnen, der bis jetzt ne super Saison fährt. Er wäre evtl einer der Überraschungskandidaten


----------



## The_Cubefreak (29. Juni 2008)

Herren : Absalon
Frauen: Kalentieva

P.s.  Endlich mal ein kompetenter fred!

ach ja, wo wird das rennen denn übertragen?

danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2008)

The_Cubefreak schrieb:


> ach ja, wo wird das rennen denn übertragen?


Im Fernsehen 
Die Olympischen Spiele werden doch von ARD/ZDF übertragen, oder?
Auch interessant wäre vielleicht die Uhrzeit. Weiß jemand da genaueres?

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (29. Juni 2008)

Irgendein Morgen ab 9 Uhr wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Milass (29. Juni 2008)

Ja Sauser ist extrem Fit zurzeit. ich glaube aber dennoch an Absalon, oder Vogel, denke nicht das der Sauser seine Form solange halten kann noch... (heißt nich das ich es ihm nicht gönne, im gegenteil)

wann ist denn der genaue termin?


----------



## José94 (29. Juni 2008)

Am 22 und 23 August sind die Rennen i weiß jetzt nicht wer a welchem Tag fährt .


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juni 2008)

Bei den Frauen muss man wohl unbedingt Kalventina und Fulluna auf der Rechnung haben.

Mein Tipp ist, dass Milatz bester deutscher wird. Er hat mir persönlich shcon vor zwei Jahren erzählt, das Olympia was ganz besonderes für ihn wird. Der Moritz macht das schon    ... alls falls er nachnominiert wird, was ja eigentlich selbstverständlich wäre


----------



## prinz_f (29. Juni 2008)

Herren: Absalon

Damen: Kalentieva od. viell. kommt Dahle zurück(?)

Aber ich drücke meine Daumen der *Osl Lisi*


----------



## Lateralus (30. Juni 2008)

So konstant wie Sauser in dieser Saison fährt - nach allen Pannen in der Vergangenheit wärs mal Zeit. Dann wird er wieder Marathon-Weltmeister und hört auf


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. Juni 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Männer:
> Absalon (trotz oder gerade wegen Val Di Sole) und dahinter die schweizer Meute.
> 
> Frauen (fahren die bei euch nicht in Peking?):
> Kalentieva, Prémont, Fullana, Dahle und Spitz



da vergißt du aber die 3er bande der chinesinnen! oder siehst du von denen keine auf dem podium?

bei den herren glaube ich auch an absalon vor naef und vielleicht hermida?

frauen: irgendwas chinesisches auf dem podium + dahle + kalentieva


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2008)

ich sehe Frau Spitz auf dem Podest und bei den Herren denke ich an Sauser.


----------



## racejo (30. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> da vergißt du aber die 3er bande der chinesinnen! oder siehst du von denen keine auf dem podium?
> 
> bei den herren glaube ich auch an absalon vor naef und vielleicht hermida?
> 
> frauen: irgendwas chinesisches auf dem podium + dahle + kalentieva



Es hat ja auch kein Deutscher 0:4 für Spanien getippt 

Also ich brauch keine Chinesin auf dem Podium.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> da vergißt du aber die 3er bande der chinesinnen! oder siehst du von denen keine auf dem podium?
> 
> bei den herren glaube ich auch an absalon vor naef und vielleicht hermida?
> 
> frauen: irgendwas chinesisches auf dem podium + dahle + kalentieva



Möglich ist alles. Ren Chengyuan, Jing Jing Wang und Jing Liu waren bei den letzten Rennen jedoch unter ferner liefen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die Chinesinnen Olympia alles unterordnern und gezielt auf das Rennen in Peking hintrainieren. Möglicherweise wird eine durchkommen. Ich hoffe auf Kalentieva oder Prémont, weil dies die mit Abstand symphatischsten Mädels im CC-Zirkus sind. Und ich wünsche der Lisi Osl eine ähnlich gute Platzierung wie zuletzt in Italien. Sofern das Rennen ähnlich kurz sein sollte wie in Val Di Sole kommt natürlich auch Marga Fullana in Frage.
Ralph Näf wird wohl nicht in Peking starten können, da die Schweizer kaum auf Nino Schurter neben Sauser und Vogel verzichten können. Ich wünsche Julien Absalon auch deshalb die Wiederholung seines Olympiasieges, damit sich einige der Kommentare in dem anderen WM-Thread hier im Forum als das erweisen, was sie sind: als Schwachsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juni 2008)

Zum TV: Wie war das 2004, kamen 10min Zusammenfassung oder im Besten Falle 2h live?


----------



## Rseven (30. Juni 2008)

beide rennen voll übertragen, aber mit den kameras hatte dies nich so.
War ne mäßige Übertragung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2008)

Kann es sein, das noch gar nicht feststeht, wann die Rennen genau sind?  Ich konnte nix dazu finden.

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## racejo (30. Juni 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Zum TV: Wie war das 2004, kamen 10min Zusammenfassung oder im Besten Falle 2h live?



Ich empfehle vor allem Eurosport zu gucken. Den Kommentar bei ARD / ZDF kannste vergessen.

Eurosport hatte allerdings nur das Männerrennen übertragen.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> da vergißt du aber die 3er bande der chinesinnen! oder siehst du von denen keine auf dem podium?
> 
> bei den herren glaube ich auch an absalon vor naef und vielleicht hermida?
> 
> frauen: irgendwas chinesisches auf dem podium + dahle + kalentieva


näf??
der hat doch die quali gar nicht in der tasche...


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Juli 2008)

Jungs, eines müßt ihr mir auch noch erklären: Ich lese immer wieder (z.B. aktuelle BSN), dass es sein könnte, dass einige Deutsche Starterplätze unbesetzt bleiben. Verstehe ich nicht. Bei den Männern haben wir drei, bei den Frauen 2 Plätze erkämpft, Sabine Spitz ist gesetzt, Manu Fumic könnte theor. auch.
Aber warum sollten die restl. Plätze nicht mit Sportlern besetzt werden, auch wenn diese nur zweite Wahl sind, nur weil sie die Quali nicht geschafft haben oder nur teilweise?


----------



## Peter88 (1. Juli 2008)

kann man sich das 2004er rennen irgendwo im internet anschauen?
War leider vor meiner CC zeit..

Peter


----------



## racejo (1. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Jungs, eines müßt ihr mir auch noch erklären: Ich lese immer wieder (z.B. aktuelle BSN), dass es sein könnte, dass einige Deutsche Starterplätze unbesetzt bleiben. Verstehe ich nicht. Bei den Männern haben wir drei, bei den Frauen 2 Plätze erkämpft, Sabine Spitz ist gesetzt, Manu Fumic könnte theor. auch.
> Aber warum sollten die restl. Plätze nicht mit Sportlern besetzt werden, auch wenn diese nur zweite Wahl sind, nur weil sie die Quali nicht geschafft haben oder nur teilweise?



Deutsche Bürokratie


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Jungs, eines müßt ihr mir auch noch erklären: Ich lese immer wieder (z.B. aktuelle BSN), dass es sein könnte, dass einige Deutsche Starterplätze unbesetzt bleiben. Verstehe ich nicht. Bei den Männern haben wir drei, bei den Frauen 2 Plätze erkämpft, Sabine Spitz ist gesetzt, Manu Fumic könnte theor. auch.
> Aber warum sollten die restl. Plätze nicht mit Sportlern besetzt werden, auch wenn diese nur zweite Wahl sind, nur weil sie die Quali nicht geschafft haben oder nur teilweise?


Das liegt an der *B*undesweit *D*ümmsten *R*advereinigung (*BDR*)

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Deutsche Bürokratie



Falsch! Alle anderen Nationen haben ebenfalls entsprechende individuelle Qualifikationsnormen für Olympia herausgegeben, die auch von deren Sportlerinnen und Sportlern erfüllt werden müssen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Falsch! Alle anderen Nationen haben ebenfalls entsprechende individuelle Qualifikationsnormen für Olympia herausgegeben, die auch von deren Sportlerinnen und Sportlern erfüllt werden müssen.


Ja, nur die können diese auch erfüllen


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Juli 2008)

Ne ne, der BDR schlägt dem DOSB (Dt. Olym. Sport Bund) die Sportler nur vor und die nominieren letztendlich. Und vorgeschalgen, glaube ich, wurde nur Sabine Spitz. Das kapiert aber echt kein Mensch, die lassen doch nicht die Startplätze sausen...?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, nur die können diese auch erfüllen



Ja, vielleicht waren die Qualifikationsbedingungen "einmal unter die ersten 6 oder zwei mal unter die ersten 15" doch ein wenig optimistisch.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ne ne, der BDR schlägt dem DOSB (Dt. Olym. Sport Bund) die Sportler nur vor und die nominieren letztendlich. Und vorgeschalgen, glaube ich, wurde nur Sabine Spitz. Das kapiert aber echt kein Mensch, die lassen doch nicht die Startplätze sausen...?



Abgesehen davon, dass jedem ausgewählten Sportler die Teilnahme an Olympia wirklich zu gönnen ist: die sportlichen Leistungen des überwiegenden Teils unserer Cross Country Cracks sprechen leider eine andere Sprache, und die sieht eben so aus, dass die Qualifikationsnormen nur von Spitz und M. Fumic erfüllt worden sind.


----------



## Sahnie (1. Juli 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass jedem ausgewählten Sportler die Teilnahme an Olympia wirklich zu gönnen ist: die sportlichen Leistungen des überwiegenden Teils unserer Cross Country Cracks sprechen leider eine andere Sprache, und die sieht eben so aus, dass die Qualifikationsnormen nur von Spitz und M. Fumic erfüllt worden sind.



Nicht nur das, bezahlt werden muss das ganze auch. Und das machen die Athleten nicht aus eigener Tasche. Also freut euch, weniger Steuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2008)

Yippie, weniger Steuern. 
In Sachen GEZ-Gebühr pro dt. Athlet sieht die Sache dann wieder ganz anders aus. 
Wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatten 
@ petejupp
Ja scheinbar. Startplätze sausen lassen hin oder her. Aber mal ehrlich. Es bringt auch ncihts, einem Sportler eine Reise zu bezahlen und der kommt mit einem 23. Platz nach Hause. Dann zählt für uns halt nur der Olympische Gedanke. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## racejo (1. Juli 2008)

War es nicht beim letzten Olympia so, dass nur zwei Deutsche Mädels am Start waren, obwohl 4 die Norm erfültt hatten.

Der BDR will glaub ich, dass Milatz dabei ist, das DOSB entscheidet das dann am Ende.


----------



## xc-mtb (1. Juli 2008)

Ich würde den Start von Mortiz Milatz begrüssen. Die Fumics würde ich nicht mitnehmen, auch wenn aufgrund von Verfahrensfehlern die Sperren aufgehoben werden müssen. Gute Radsportler sind sie aber dennoch.

Sonst ist mein Favorit: Absalon oder Vogel
Fontana sollte man wenn es wichtig wird auch nicht unterschätzen und wenn Nys auch schon mitmischen will, warum nicht.

Bei den Damen: Dahle oder Fullana, Sabine Spitz kommt aber bestimmt auch aufs Podium.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Juli 2008)

Nys baut sich zu Hause sogar den Olympia Kurs nach - wie krass ist das denn?


----------



## singlestoph (1. Juli 2008)

öhhmmmm


es gibt soviel ich weiss auch limiten vom olympischen verband

spätestens seit dem schwimmer aus kenia oder irgendeiner komischen insel der im hotel wo er gearbeitet hat im pool trainiert hat und der noch noch nie in einem 50m pool geschwommen ist (der der den fischhautanzug gesponsert gekriegt hat ....) schauen die olympier etwas genauer hin ob dann die jungs die quali wirklich schaffen .....

die limiten in DE sind soviel ich weiss die selben wie in der schweiz.....

schwächere fahrer könnte man vielleicht noch mitfahren lassen, nervt aber vielleicht die andern fahrer ....

es macht aber gar keinen sinn die kontingente mit junioren aufzufüllen um denen mal eine chance zu geben bei einem grossen rennen mitzufahren ....

das wäre unter umständen nicht gut für eine karriere ....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juli 2008)

Nun ist es offiziell: Schweiz startet mit Sauser, Vogel und Schurter sowie Henzi und Schneitter. Schade für den Ralph.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juli 2008)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Fontana sollte man wenn es wichtig wird auch nicht unterschätzen



Versteh´ ich nicht. Wie kommst Du gerade auf Fontana??? Wenn es wichtig wird?


----------



## herr.gigs (2. Juli 2008)

Das sie Schurter genommen haben und nicht Näf verwundert mich ein bischen, aber er hat auch konstante Leistungen gezeigt, Näf jetzt nur zuletzt bei der WM. Am liebsten würde ich Gold dem F. Vogel gönnen...
Der ist auch ein "Tier" und könnte "der Dominator der nä. Jahre" vll. werden!

Schätze es wird eine Sache zwischen den Schweizern und Absalon, die werden abwechselnd versuchen, ihn kaputt zu fahren, bis er wieder vom Rad fällt...


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2008)

Denke ich auch. Gerade Sauser ist in diesem Jahr sehr stark und schein auch momentan wenig/kein Pech mit seinem Material zu haben. Ich denke, die 3 Schweizer werden dem Absalon ganz schön einheizen und am Ende siegt Sauser. Nur schade, dass der Kurs wenig technisch sein soll, käme Sauser ja schon entgegen...


----------



## cluso (2. Juli 2008)

Servus,

wenn ich mir die Nominierung der Schweizer anschau bekomm ich fast Mitleid mit den Fahrern anderer Nationen.

Wenn es normal läuft dürfte es sehr sehr schwer sein für andere Länder in die Phalanx der Schweizer einzubrechen.

Hopp Schwyz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (2. Juli 2008)

Fontana ist schon in der Cross-Saison eher unauffällig gewesen um dann bei der WM sehr weit vorne zu fahren. Gleiches traue ich ihm auf einem solchen Kurs bei den Olympischen Spielen zu. Ich denke das er auf dem Punkt fit sein wird.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Sonst würde ich mir wünschen, dass man zwei Herren aus Deutschland zu den Spielen sendet. Den anderen Platz bekommt dann wie beim letzten mal der DTB

Gruß

MAtze


----------



## herr.gigs (2. Juli 2008)

*D*eutscher *T*ennis *B*und?


----------



## xc-mtb (2. Juli 2008)

DTB Richtig

Dummer Tennis Bund

Warum durften wir Nina Göhl nicht nach Athen schicken aber eine Tennisspielerin die nach der ersten Runde wieder nach Hause gefahren ist


----------



## singlestoph (3. Juli 2008)

wen schicken dann die franzosen noch nach peking 

vielleicht gibts ja ein mannschaftszeitfahren frankreich gegen schweiz



das mit einfache strecke und so, da müssen wir nicht hinfahren um zu trainieren undsowaiter kann gaaanz gefährlich sein

solche dinge wurden auch vor athen (angeblich) von deutschen fahrern und trainern (in magazinen) gesagt

komischerweise waren dann in athen die leute auf dem podest die auch an der vorbereitungsrennen dabei waren absalon, hermida brentjens

beim strassenrennen wars dann plötzlich doch anstrengend und es scheint so als hätte der beste fahrer im feld gewonnen ....

gaanz gefährlich

selbst wenn ein rennen nur drei mal ums olympische dorf führen würde wären nicht plötzlich irgendwelche nobodys auf dem podest

....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2008)

Machen wir es doch mal anders: ich hinterlege meine Medaillenanwärterinnen mal mit den entsprechenden Bildern.

Gold oder Silber: Irina Kalentieva







Gold oder Silber: Marie Hélène Prémont






Eher Bronze: Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa






Für mich eine Medaillenanwärterin, sofern das Rennen in Peking ähnlich kurz ist wie bei der WM in Italien: Marga Fullana






Oder doch eine der drei Chinesinnen? Ren Chengyuan






Jingjing Wang und Ying Liu






Sofern diese Dame für die USA nominiert wird, gebührt ihr auf jeden Fall eine Medaille für das meiner Ansicht nach hübscheste Gesicht im Cross Country Zirkus: Willow Koerber










Männer folgen später!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2008)

@ petejupp
Wie groß soll denn das Podest werden?
Auch bei den Frauen ist Cross Country ein Wettkampf. Aber es geht nicht darum, wer das schönste Gesicht hat 
Was wird denn aus Sabine Spitz?

Bin ja mal gespannt, wer für dich bei den Männern eine Medaille fürs Aussehen verdient hat... 

Kai


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ petejupp
> Wie groß soll denn das Podest werden?
> Auch bei den Frauen ist Cross Country ein Wettkampf. Aber es geht nicht darum, wer das schönste Gesicht hat
> Was wird denn aus Sabine Spitz?
> ...



Da ich ja bei allen Rennen, bei denen diese Bilder entstanden, selbst vor Ort war, ist mir natürlich sehr bewusst, dass auch die Rennen der Frauen knallharter Wettbewerb sind. Mit Ausnahme von Willow Koerber, der ich übrigens einfach mal eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit widmen wollte, gehören alle anderen der genannten Mädels  unabhängig von ihrem äußeren Erscheinungsbild - zum Anwärterkreis auf´s Podest. Sabine Spitz natürlich auch (finde gerade kein vernünftiges Bild von ihr). Gelobe Besserung, dass ich bei der Auswahl der Männer wirklich ausschließlich sportliche Gesichtspunkte zu Grunde legen werde.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2008)

Und hier die Herren der Schöpfung:

Julien Absalon






Christoph Sauser






Nino Schurter






Schurter, Sauser, Florian Vogel






Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos






Fredrik Kessiakoff






Jean-Christophe Peraud ist auch immer mal für einen Podesplatz gut.






Und ich werfe noch Geoff Kabush mit ins Rennen um eine Medaille:


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Da ich ja bei allen Rennen, bei denen diese Bilder entstanden, selbst vor Ort war, ist mir natürlich sehr bewusst, dass auch die Rennen der Frauen knallharter Wettbewerb sind. Mit Ausnahme von Willow Koerber, der ich übrigens einfach mal eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit widmen wollte, gehören alle anderen der genannten Mädels  unabhängig von ihrem äußeren Erscheinungsbild - zum Anwärterkreis auf´s Podest. Sabine Spitz natürlich auch (finde gerade kein vernünftiges Bild von ihr). Gelobe Besserung, dass ich bei der Auswahl der Männer wirklich ausschließlich sportliche Gesichtspunkte zu Grunde legen werde.


Na dann ist ja gut 
Also hässlich finde ich Willow Koerber auch nicht  Ich fand es halt in dem Zusammenhang ein wenig unpassend 
Gibt es überhaupt vernünftige Bilder von Sabine Spitz? 
Hast du auch von Manuel Fumic kein vernünftiges Bild gefunden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg_fan (4. Juli 2008)

Hört sich irgendwie so an also ob er einfach nur ein paar bekannte Fahrer gepostet hat von denen er auch bilder hat. Wer sich nich fotografieren lässt bekommt kein Podestplatz.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2008)

Stromberg_fan schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie so an also ob er einfach nur ein paar bekannte Fahrer gepostet hat von denen er auch bilder hat. Wer sich nich fotografieren lässt bekommt kein Podestplatz.



Ach Quatsch! Mir fehlt ganz einfach nur der Blick durch die deutsche Brille. Und: Race-Kralle88´s Kommentar steckte übrigens voll beissender Ironie!

Abgesehen davon: es steht Dir ja frei, Deine persönlichen Favoriten zu benennen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Und: Race-Kralle88´s Kommentar steckte übrigens voll beissender Ironie!


Was meinst denn?
Das Mädel ist echt ganz süß, der Fumic-Kommentar trägt einen passenden Smilie, die Frage nach deinem männlichen Favoriten in Bezug auf Aussehen auch.
Wo also Ironie ohne das man sie erkennt?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lateralus (4. Juli 2008)

...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wo also Ironie ohne das man sie erkennt?



Ich hab´s schon verstanden ....


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2008)

es geht bei den olüpmischen spielen ja auch noch um die olympischen diplome

beim WC stehen manchmal auch 5 leute auf dem podest oder nebendran zumindest sind sie auf den bildern zu sehen

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2008)

ein lustiges chinabild hab ich noch aus athen (mai 2004)






irgendwie ist die ganze mtb geschichte etwas langweilig

wenn die leute nicht freiwillig verzichten (frischi) oder zurücktreten (martinez)
sind das immer die selben die fürs podest in frage kommen

brentjens, martinez, absalon, frischi näf ......






bei den frauen das selbe






frau pezzo fährt definitiv nicht mehr , oder ?


----------



## herr.gigs (14. Juli 2008)

Morgen sollen die Deutschen Starter bekannt gegeben werden!
Hoffe auf jeden Fall für Manu Fumic, wie auch immer jetzt mit denen, 
aber einen Platz unter den ersten 5 könnte er schaffen.


----------



## Ortanc (14. Juli 2008)

Der in der Mitte gewinnt


----------



## herr.gigs (15. Juli 2008)

Es fahren M.Fumic, Kurschart,Milatz,Morath und Spitz!


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass mein Idol Wolfman eine Medaille holt.
Ich glaub an Ihn


----------



## AKloeden (14. August 2008)

ich gönns dem sausi denke aber dass es de vogel mach wird absalon wird 2


----------



## racejo (14. August 2008)

Ortanc schrieb:


> Der in der Mitte gewinnt



Fährt Nys mit?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


>



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## xc-mtb (24. August 2008)

Dem Herren links neben ihm kann man auch gratulieren. Hatte nicht schon einer was von Fontana gesagt
Besser als Nys auf dem MTB.

Glückwunsch auch an Sabine Spitz


----------

